# Disk problems



## Tango48 (Jan 17, 2009)

Hello all

I am having a problem with errors when copying data via samba to my FreeBSD 7.1 box running zfs raidz.

ad4: TIMEOUT - WRITE_DMA retrying (1 retry left) LBA=92289078
ad4: TIMEOUT - WRITE_DMA retrying (1 retry left) LBA=184601263
ad4: TIMEOUT - WRITE_DMA retrying (1 retry left) LBA=96519130
ad4: TIMEOUT - WRITE_DMA retrying (1 retry left) LBA=99903315
ad4: TIMEOUT - WRITE_DMA retrying (1 retry left) LBA=99903317

Now Initially I was getting these errors more frequently as well as random hard disks vanishing from the system. My initial thought was the PSU was at fault eg it was old and not hugely powerful. 

ad4: 238475MB <Hitachi HDP725025GLA380 GM2OA52A> at ata2-master SATA150

Now I have replaced this disk with brand new Hitachi of the same make and model today and the problem still seems to be there all be it much less frequent.... and as just as I am writing this the machine crashed with a panic ad6 disconnected.

Any advice would be greatly welcomed


FreeBSD sun2.galaxy 7.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE #0: Thu Jan  1 08:58:24 UTC 2009     root@driscoll.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64

Asus A8V SE motherboard
AMD 3500+ CPU
2GB DDR Ram

ad4 and ad8 are on a sil 3112 sata pci card 
ad6 and ad10 are using the onboard sata controllers


ad0: 76319MB <SAMSUNG SP0842N BH900-41> at ata0-master UDMA133
ad1: 78533MB <Hitachi HDS721680PLAT80 P21OA8BA> at ata0-slave UDMA133
acd0: DVDROM <IDE DVD-ROM 16X/VER 2.40> at ata1-master UDMA33
ad3: 152626MB <SAMSUNG SP1654N BV100-37> at ata1-slave UDMA133
ad4: 238475MB <Hitachi HDP725025GLA380 GM2OA52A> at ata2-master SATA150
ad6: 238418MB <WDC WD2500JD-75GBB0 02.05D02> at ata3-master SATA150
ad8: 238475MB <SAMSUNG SP2504C VT100-50> at ata4-master SATA150
ad10: 476940MB <SAMSUNG HD502IJ 1AA01113> at ata5-master SATA150
Waiting 5 seconds for SCSI devices to settle
sa0 at sym0 bus 0 target 1 lun 0
sa0: <HP C1537A L812> Removable Sequential Access SCSI-2 device


----------



## Tango48 (Jan 18, 2009)

Well I kinda solved this myself, I pulled apart another machine a bit more modern that had 4 onboard sata 300 controllers, loaded a fresh copy of 7.1 amd64 on it. 

It ran with no problem at all. That leaves a couple of possibilities as to what the problem is.

1) For some reason these drives did not like running in sata 150 mode, though that should not matter.

2) The PCI sil 3112 card is the problem

3) The motherboard has issues, in its previous life this mobo was fitted to one of my kids computers and we did have problems with a Gb lan card fitted to a pci slot, windows basically would BSOD on booting.

Regardless perhaps it will save someone some time and effort if they have a similar problem, I am off to buy a new motherboad cpu and ram ...


----------

